
Radio SETI Observations of the Anomalous Star KIC 8462852 - hownottowrite
http://arxiv.org/abs/1511.01606
======
mmastrac
"The observations presented here indicate no evidence for persistent
technology-related signals in the microwave frequency range..."

Basically nothing detected.

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
Basically nothing detected between 1GHz and 10GHz permanently pointing right
at us, and no evidence of gigantic energy output during the very short
analysis windows for each frequency bin.

Considering that most of the RF output of the Earth has much lower
frequencies, and we almost never try to beam stuff at stars, and a lot of the
spectrum is lost in local noise, and this search would miss very intermittent
energy output, and there's no reason to assume that alien civs are going to be
microwaving their neighbourhood, it's not hugely conclusive.

From a common sense POV, the kind of power spillage this paper talks about
would be instantly fatal to almost anything biological around it without very
dense shielding. So while it's unlikely there's no one waving at us, the jury
is still out on whether or not there's anything alien going on out there.
(Remember - a survey this short would almost certainly have missed the
original light curve variations.)

I understand there's still a laser SETI search happening in South America. But
really, it's probably more useful to try to get some spectral data about the
light curve dips - and that's going to happen sooner or later anyway.

------
brudgers
Link to paper:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1511.01606v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1511.01606v1.pdf)

------
deepnet
They were also looking for Spaceship Engines :

"if the matter occluding the star is actually due to extensive megastructures,
then microwave-driven spacecraft to service these structures could
inadvertently be revealed by a powerful, wide bandwidth signal. "

~~~
mmcconnell1618
Isn't this a little like an 1700's scientist looking for a horse and buggy at
35,000 feet instead of a 787? If a civilization is advanced enough to
construct these massive structures or vehicles we have no clue what propulsion
or power source might be their current technology.

~~~
Eldarrion
Agreed. For all we know, they have telekinesis-propelled spacecraft that
literally fly on the power of the pilot's mind.

------
irixusr
Let's not ruin the exuberant mood and ignore the effects that 2000 years round
trip latency has on communication

